# Fehrmarn oder Rügen



## jensyeaha (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde.
Wir (3Mann) wollen vom 20.-24. März an die Ostsee und wissen noch nicht recht wohin.
Wir haben vor 4 Tage zu bleiben und zu angeln.
2 Tage wollten wir mit einem Kutter rausfahren.
2 Tage wollten wir uns im Brandungsangeln versuchen.
Abends wollten wir unser Glück auf MEFO testen.
Jetzt hab ich von Rügen aus über Kutterfahrten teilweise nicht gutes gehört aber MEFO soll nicht schlecht gehen.
Aber das Hauptsächliche wäre für uns 2 Tage vom Kutter aus auf Dorsch + 2 Tage vom Strand aus auf Plattfisch und Dorsch, evtl auch mal Hering, das mit der Mefo wäre halt Just for Fun. Also was wäre euer Tipp oder Meinung zu diesem Thema.

mfg Jens

p.s. Da hier Bootsforum ist werde ich es noch in anderen Foren einstellen. Also nicht wundern.


----------



## marcus2803 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Ms seho heiligenhafen nix anderes Top Mann der mirko essen Top alles Top


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Fehmarn, wir haben alles, du musst nur die Fische selber rausholen :m


----------



## derporto (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

es kommt ganz darauf an, was ihr wollt.

fehmarn ist sicherlich zum brandungsangeln top. allerdings habt ihr dort i.d.r. relativ weite wege. 

ich habe es zum beispiel, wenn ich sowohl kutter als auch strand/seebrücke/hafen fußläufig erreichbar habe und nicht erst mit dem auto fahren muss. so kann man sich auch mal ein schönes pils am wasser gönnen.

warnemünde könnte für euch auch eine option sein. es fahren von dort mehrere kutter raus, außerdem habt ihr einen gut beangelbaren hafen und molen für dorsch/butt. und, worauf ich wie gesagt immer achte, einen haufen fewos nur wenige minuten vom wasser entfernt. 

auch die strände bei heiligenhafen sind brandungstechnisch fängig und auch aus dem heiligenhafener "binnensee" kann man gute butt ziehen. die kutter sind einschlägig bekannt und ihr wisst i.d.r. was ihr bekommt. dazu auch gute fewos, z.b. die von baltic kölln vermieteten. diese liegen direkt über dem laden. ihr könnt also praktisch aus dem badezimmerfenster an board springen.

an was habt ihr denn genau gedacht?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Fehmarn, wir haben alles, du musst nur die Fische selber rausholen :m


|good:|good:|good:
Das trifft es eigentlich schon so ziemlich perfekt!!
Zu Rügen kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel sagen, da ich seit mittlerweile 12Jahren mehrere Wochen pro Jahr an der Ostküste Fehmarns,genauer am Klausdorfer Strand campe. Bisher hab ich noch nichts vermisst und somit sehe ich auch keinen Grund, die nächsten 25Jahre da was dran zu ändern:q.
Kuttertechnisch habt Ihr auf DER Insel die Qual der Wahl. Die Karoline,Südwind oder Silverland in Burgstaaken, die Antares in Orth und nach Heiligenhafen mit seinen Kuttern sind es auch nur knapp 40km. Aber mit Burgstaaken seit Ihr schon gut bedient. Meine Empfehlung wäre da die Südwind. Man kann über Willis ansichten zur Winterfischerei denken wie man will, aber aufs Jahr gesehen hat er einfach ein gutes Händchen seine Gäste an den Fisch zu bringen. Aber auch auf den anderen von mir genannten Schiffen hab ich schon gut gefangen:g.

Brandungs oder Spinnfischtechnisch könnt Ihr ziemlich zeitnah auf Windwechsel reagieren. In 20 bis maximal 30min. seit Ihr zum Beispiel vom Nordosten der Insel im Südwesten. Kurze Wege also. 
Fangtechnisch lässt sich grob sagen, Nordwesten und der komplette Osten der Küste eher Dorschlastig. Südwesten und Norden eher Platte. Im Sund habt Ihr dann den gesunden Mix aus beiden, allerdings kann Krautgang und Strömung dort ein jehes Angelende hervor rufen.
Je nachdem wie sich das Wetter jetzt entwickelt, solltet Ihr Abends einfach mal das Brandungsgeschirr in der Ecke stehen lassen und Euch in die Wathosen pellen, das Mefo Geschirr und ein paar Wobbler oder Blinker in Schwarz oder Rot/Schwarz einpacken und von der Dämmerung ins Dunkle hinein an der Ostküste fischen. So ab ca. 7Grad Wassertemperatur kommen die Dorsche in Wurfweite und sind auch wieder an bewegten Ködern interessiert. Macht schon Spass das Tauziehen mit den Dickköppen am leichten Geschirr:l.


----------



## jensyeaha (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Die Ms Südwind hab ich auch schon in die engere auswahl genommen. Abe die MS Seho sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, hat jemand erfahrnugen damit gemacht? Eine 3-Tages fahrt wäre auch interessant, hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht, auch bezüglich verpflegung und Kabiene??

Gruß Jens


----------



## marcus2803 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Es ist ne Top Sache mit der seho 77Euro pro Tag darin sind früstück gutes Mittag keine supen und abbendrot und übernachtug ud das beste langeangelzeit 6bis7 Stunden und wenn das Wetter gut ist bleibt mirko draussen auf ner sadbank kannst dort dann platte angeln


----------



## jensyeaha (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Hallo an alle Fehmarn Erfahrenen!

Hat jemand einen Tipp bezüglich Unterkunft??|supergri

Mit Gefriermöglichkeit, Trockenraum und evtl. Schlachttisch??

Gruß Jens


----------



## The_Duke (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



jensyeaha schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Fehmarn Erfahrenen!
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp bezüglich Unterkunft??|supergri
> 
> ...




Da du ja scheinbar deine Threads aus den Augen verloren hast, hier nochmal meine Antwort:

Unterkunft und Kutter in einer Hand im >>Gästehaus Sulsdorf<<
Unterkünfte sind sauber, die Wirtsleute nett und in der dazu gehörenden Gaststätte gibts lecker und reichlich Futter für wenig Talers in angenehmer Umgebung.
Schnitzel gibts nicht nach Stück, sondern nach Quadratmeter...naja...fast jedenfalls :m
Gutes Frühstück ist vor Ort günstig buchbar und zu empfehlen.
Kaffee satt und hungrig ist auch noch keiner aufgestanden...

Der Kutter "MS Antares" gehört zum Gästehaus und es gibt günstige Komplettangebote.

Schlachttisch und Froster vorhanden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## XDorschhunterX (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Auf Rügen/Sassnitz kann man genauso Fische vom Kutter wie vom Strand fangen. Die Frage ist ob der Wind/Wetter paßt um zum Fisch zu kommen. Oder ob man mit dem Gerät umgehen kann  . Ich hatte in einer der letzten Törns auch 25 gute Dorsche, alle 45+ wo keiner gemessen werden mußte. Eine Kutteremfehlung für eine kleine Truppe ist die Triton IV(8-10 Mann) Der Fahrpreis paßt mit ca 40 €. Eine Übernachtung und das Einfrieren geht auf dem Boot gegen geringen Aufpreis auch möglich. Brandungsangeln oder Spinnangeln auf Meerforelle ist auch von den Steinstränden mit kurzen Wegen möglich. Ein paar Seebrücken gibt es auch. Okey wattis mußt du haltvorhe verbindlic bestellen die müssen aus der westlichen Ostsee importiert werden.


----------



## derfischangler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Also ich empfehle ebenfalls Fehmarn !#h
Da gibt es viel mehr Fische und man ist Wetterunabhängiger.


----------



## anbeisser (3. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Nabend !

War heute Jemand von Wismar oder Poel raus und wenn ja,wie waren die Fänge ?

MfG
A.


----------



## weserangler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle ebenfalls Fehmarn !#h
> Da gibt es viel mehr Fische und man ist Wetterunabhängiger.




Wieso wetterunabhängiger |kopfkrat ? Rügen hat z. B. auch eine West- und Ostseite. Und wenn der Wind mal richtig bläst, kann man zur Not eine Boddentour machen. Da gibt´s im März Heringe, Plattfische etc., die in der Zeit nicht geschont sind.

Man sollte sich die Insel aussuchen, die von der Entfernung her am besten/schnellsten erreichbar ist. Wenn der Fisch beißt, beißt er in der Regel überall. Und Fisch kann auf Fehmarn wie auch auf Rügen mal NICHT da sein. 
Wer auf Meerforelle erfolgreich fischen will, hat meiner Meinung nach auf Rügen die besseren Chancen...

Gruß

weserangler


----------



## XDorschhunterX (3. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle ebenfalls Fehmarn !#h
> Da gibt es viel mehr Fische und man ist Wetterunabhängiger.




Es gibt da mehr Fisch, daß halte ich für ein Gerücht. dann müssen die Kleinbootangler sich ja jedes Mal so besacken, daß in kürzester Zeit alles gefangen ist. Mehr Fischarten die für Angler interessant sind gibt es wohl um Rügen und nicht um Fehmarn 

Wetterunabhängi bist du vor Rügen wie schon erwähnt auch. Und wenn ruhiges Wetter ist und die Kutter raus ins Tiefe können, da siehste wo wirklich viel Fisch ist und die Berufs/Schleppfischer nicht hin können/dürfen. Letztes Jahr Oktober in 45-60 min 19 Dorsche ab 50 cm aufwärts, davon 7 Doubletten, die Beste davon 59/78cm aber nicht unter dem Kutter, sondern auf Distanz 30-50 m beim Werfen.

Und wen es derb weht dann kannst Boddenangeln vom Ufer oder Kleinboot.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Lasst Euch nur nicht einreden, nach Rügen zu fahren, die paar Fische dort brauche ich selbst |supergri


----------



## XDorschhunterX (3. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

die gehören allen und keinem ^^


Es ist egal wo man hinfährt jedes Revier hat seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## derfischangler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

@ Dorsch 48

genau DAS meinte ich auch


----------



## Herbynor (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Der größte Vorteil an Fehmarn ist, man wird nicht geneppt, noch nicht.
MfG Herby


----------



## XDorschhunterX (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Man wird was nicht? bitte um Erklärung!


----------



## The_Duke (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil an Fehmarn ist, man wird nicht genebt, noch nicht.
> MfG Herby







XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Man wird was nicht? bitte um Erklärung!



Ich denke er meint "geneppt", also "beschissen", "übern Tisch gezogen" usw....
Man möge mich "gorikieren" falls ich mich irre...:q

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## woern1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Und auf Fehmarn sind die Wege nicht so weit.

Letztlich würde ich als entscheidenden Vorteil für Rügen die Vielfalt der zu beangelnden Fische (und der damit verbundenen Angelmethoden sehen), das macht echt viel aus, ob in den Bodden auf Hecht/Barsch, oder auf Dorsch/Mefo an der off. Küste, zudem die Option mit dem Trollingboot auf Lachs zu schleppen.

Das hat man außer in Südschweden sonst fast nirgends.

w.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Soso wer ist denn auf Rügen geneppt worden. Auch wenn es evtl. OT ist. Aber wenn es hier so in den Raum gestellt wird, ist es wohl zum Thema passen. Weil einer mal vielleicht eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat wird Deutschland größte Insel als Nepperparadies dargestellt. Wenn jemanden die Geschäftspolitik auf einem Kutter nicht gefällt, muß er beim nächsten Mal nicht dort wieder ordern. Vorallem der Kutter, der den schlechtesten Ruf auf Rügen hat, ist kein Einheimischer, sondern stammt aus der Kieler Bucht. Auch Rügen hat mehr wie einen Kutter, man hat also die Qual der Wahl. Das man in MV eine zusätzlichen Fischereischein verkauft und verlangt ist Landespolitik und nicht Verschulden der Bevölkerung und Gewerbetreibenen in MV. Die Unterkünfte sind, wie ich in den letzten 4 Jahren selber überzeugen durfte, meist frisch saniert und deutlich nicht so abgewohnt wie in einigen meiner Ziele in OH und SH der Fall war.

Mir persönlich sind keine Neppversuche auf Rügen bekannt oder untergekommen, im Gegenteil. Wohl aber in der westlichen Ostsee, daß man frech auf Nachfrage angelogen wird, wie der derzeitige Fang ist, um erst mal hochzukommen und sich auf halbleeren Kuttern die langen Gesichter anzusehen. Vorallem als die Fänge zeitweise mangels Fisch  komplett ausblieben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Ganz klar Fehmarn - alle nach Fehmarn. Ist einfach geil da!!!
Petri


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ganz klar Fehmarn - alle nach Fehmarn. Ist einfach geil da!!!
> Petri



was für "geistreicher" und alles und nichtssagender Post |bla:


aber er will ja sicher nur allein auf Rügen sein!

Lustig ist, das hier einer der Pro-Fehmarner schreibt, kurze Wege der andere die Wege sind zu lang.:vik:


----------



## André von Rügen (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

darf man eigendlich zeitungsartikel hier rein kopieren?

gruss Andre


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

mach doch wirst schon sehen, wenn sie gelöst werden ist es nicht gestattet oder verlinke es, bei einer Online-zeitung


----------



## woern1 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Lustig ist, das hier einer der Pro-Fehmarner schreibt, kurze Wege der andere die Wege sind zu lang.:vik:



Muss ich folgendes anmerken: In der Regel ist man in 10 - 15 min von der West- an die Ostküste gefahren (z.B. von Westermarkelsdorf nach Marienleuchte).

Auf Rügen ist man schon mal ne knappe Stunde unterwegs; Rügen ist ja nicht gerade klein...

werner


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



woern1 schrieb:


> Muss ich folgendes anmerken: In der Regel ist man in 10 - 15 min von der West- an die Ostküste gefahren (z.B. von Westermarkelsdorf nach Marienleuchte).
> 
> Auf Rügen ist man schon mal ne knappe Stunde unterwegs; Rügen ist ja nicht gerade klein...
> 
> werner




Ja und|kopfkrat? Größere Insel heißt mehr Küstenstreifen und Platz für alle Besucher( Badegäste, Spaziergänger, Steine- und Muschelsucher, Kite- und Windsurfer und wir Angler). Das man ein paar Minuten und Kilometer mehr zu fahren hat, sehe ich auch trotz der momentan hohen Spritpreisen nicht als Problem an. Man muß halt wissen was man an dem geplanten Angeltag machen will, um nicht mit der Kirche um Dorf zu fahren. :vik:Außerdem kommen auf Rügen auch die U100m Werfer(ich zähle mich da mal nicht zu :q)  in tiefes Wasser, ohne eine Wathose zu brauchen.:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> was für "geistreicher" und alles und nichtssagender Post |bla:
> 
> 
> aber er will ja sicher nur allein auf Rügen sein!
> ...



Ja, das blickt eben nicht jeder. Aber du bist schon ein richtiger Blitzmerker!:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

bin mal wieder nach einem viertel jahr on hier und stelle fest es hat sich hier nix aber auch nix geändert....dann allen ein schönes petri heil.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

Nun reg dich doch nicht gleich auf!
Warum darf nicht mal ein Spaß sein? Wie soll man eine solche Frage wirklich beantworten?


----------



## derfischangler (11. März 2012)

*AW: Fehrmarn oder Rügen*

.......also alle auf nach Fehmarn !!!!   alle !!!|bla::vik:


----------

